

If I code faster it is by copying teh codez of giants - KiwiCoder
http://cvmountain.com/2012/03/if-i-code-faster-it-is-by-copying-teh-codez-of-giants/

======
MobWalk
Copying anything treads a fine line between intelligent and wrong in my eyes.
There's two ways of looking at it:

1\. Copying someone is intelligent. If they've done the work already, and
you're building beyond what the other person did, then it saves you time and
money to copy the code. By copying it, you allow yourself to devote your
energies toward providing a higher-quality product, which in itself is a
worthy goal, but at what cost?

2\. Copying someone is wrong. Because they did the work, I feel that they
earned the right to control where that work is used and who it is used by.
Obviously, code that is open source is fair game, but to straight up copy
somebody else's source code is unethical.

The way I see it, if you're going to copy someone, just ask them for
permission! Most of the programmers I've met are pretty down-to-earth,
friendly people who would be happy to help as long as they get some kind of
credit for the work they did.

~~~
KiwiCoder
Yeah, I was thinking of the stuff on codeproject, dzone, stackoverflow. The
places where code is dropped with the explicit purpose of sharing it.

